# SPS/IPC/Drives 2015



## AUDSUPERUSER (10 November 2015)

Wer geht hin?
Und wann?

Wo könnte man sich evtuell treffen?
Letztes Jahr war es am Delta Logix Stand. Nur leider war ich am Donnerstag letztes Jahr alleine da.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 November 2015)

Ich mache mein Kreuz bei *gar nicht*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 November 2015)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr war es am Delta Logix Stand. Nur leider war ich am Donnerstag letztes Jahr alleine da.



Da haben sich immer einige getroffen – haben sie sich 
etwa schlecht benommen?  :

http://www.deltalogic.de/aktuelles-detail/sps-messe-eine-aera-geht-zu-ende.html



Ich bin alle drei Tage da, Ihr könnt mich hier treffen:

DI 24. und DO 26.: tci GmbH, Halle 7 | Stand 350

am MI 25.: MB Connect Line, Halle 10 | Stand 202

und zwischendurch auch mal hier: IVG Göhringer, Halle 2 | Stand 604


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 November 2015)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Wer geht hin?
> Und wann?
> 
> Wo könnte man sich evtuell treffen?
> Letztes Jahr war es am Delta Logix Stand. Nur leider war ich am Donnerstag letztes Jahr alleine da.



Ich fahre am dienstag oder mittwoch..
Treffen bei gerhard oder am SPS magazin stand.?

Hab da letzte jahr es ganze personal vom markus kennen gelernd.

......Ich kann jetzt nicht mehr sehen wer das abgestimmt hat.. ist das normal?

Bram


----------



## Blockmove (10 November 2015)

Ich halte es wie deltalogic ... Die SPS-Drives ist mir zu groß geworden.
Für mich ist es mittlerweile verlorene Zeit. Wenn ich mir einen Tag Zeit nehme, den Stapel Zeitschriften durchblättere und im Internet surfe, dann hab ich mehr Informationen als nach einem Tag Messe.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MSB (10 November 2015)

Naja, ich weiß noch nicht 100 Pro an welchem Tag ich da sein werde, im Moment spekuliere ich auf DI/DO, 
im Unterschied zu den meisten habe ich mit ~110km Anfahrt auf Nürnberg auch nicht das Hotel-Problem.

Aber in einem Punkt muss ich Deltalogic und Dieter schon recht geben:
Die Messe ist bei weitem nicht mehr so gemütlich wie sie mal war.
Indikator ist da wie ich finde immer recht schön BigS: Von 20 m² irgendwann 2001 (mein persönlich erster Besuch auf der SPS) zu einer kompletten Halle seit 2014.
Eigentlich ist das meiste mittlerweile mal mit div. Personen aus dem Innendienst persönlich zu quatschen, die bekommt man so ja in aller Regel auch selten zu Gesicht.


----------



## PN/DP (10 November 2015)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> ......Ich kann jetzt nicht mehr sehen wer das abgestimmt hat.. ist das normal?


Ausloggen und dann auf die Zahl (Stimmenzähler) zwischen dem Balken und den xx% klicken.

Harald


----------



## ohm200x (10 November 2015)

Ich komme am Mittwoch. 

Bezüglich der Umfrage: In TapaTalk sehe ich nicht mal das es eine Umfrage ist und kam nur durch den Kommentar drauf mich über die Webseite einzuloggen.

Bezüglich der Größe: Hätte nicht zwischendurch Siemens schon mal ne (kleinere) Halle für sich alleine?

Ich bin seit rund 15 Jahren Gast mit wenigen Ausnahmen. Nicht wegen der Neuheiten, die wiederholen dich meist im zweiten Jahr, sondern wegen einzelner Gespräche mit Leuten die man dort eher trifft als sonst wo. 

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## zako (10 November 2015)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Ich bin seit rund 15 Jahren Gast mit wenigen Ausnahmen. Nicht wegen der Neuheiten, die wiederholen dich meist im zweiten Jahr, sondern wegen einzelner Gespräche mit Leuten die man dort eher trifft als sonst wo.



Es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, dass das Standdienstpersonal auf der SPS/IPC/DRIVES einen höheren technologischen Background hat als z.B. auf der HMI (bei manchen auch als Hausfrauenmesse abgekanzelt). 
Ich habe schon bei unterschiedlichen Ausstellern ein solches Feedback mitbekommen (d.h. bei der SPS/IPC/DRIVES steht schon mal der Entwicklungsleiter auf dem Stand, dafür schaut bei der HMI die Bundeskanzlerin vorbei ).


----------



## Blockmove (10 November 2015)

zako schrieb:


> Ich habe schon bei unterschiedlichen Ausstellern ein solches Feedback mitbekommen (d.h. bei der SPS/IPC/DRIVES steht schon mal der Entwicklungsleiter auf dem Stand, dafür schaut bei der HMI die Bundeskanzlerin vorbei ).



Das stimmt. Viele der Firmen (auch die Großen) sind ja nach wie vor im Familienbesitz. Da trifft man manchmal auch die Inhaber ... ob man sie dann kennt ist dann noch ein anderes Thema. Ich hatte vor zig Jahren mal ein nettes Gespräch mit Dieter Baur dem Inhaber von Wenglor. Hab dann aber erst beim nächsten Besuch des Aussendienstlers erfahren, dass es der Chef war


----------



## Cliff (11 November 2015)

Leider wieder einmal gar nicht.
Ist für uns hier in SH einfach zu weit weg...


----------



## SPS-freak1 (11 November 2015)

Ich werde Mittwoch gehen. Da ist Sick Party ☺

So finde ich, dass wenn man vorher schon einige Termine ausgemacht hat, dann kann man hier viele Infos mit nach Hause nehmen. Einfach weil Wie schon erwähnt, auch mal der Entwicklungschef da ist.


----------



## Markus (16 November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin noch nicht sicher ob ich kommen kann.
Habe vor kurzem wieder Nachwuchs bekommen und habe derzeit ohnehin viel um die Ohren.
Abgesehen davon hat Nürnberg auch etwas an Reiz verloren, mir ist das inzwischen zu überlaufen.

Wenn ich es schaffe möchte ich Mittwoch/Donnerstag kommen.
Versprechen kann ich das aber nicht bzw. ich möchte mir das offen halten.


----------



## UniMog (16 November 2015)

Markus schrieb:


> Habe vor kurzem wieder Nachwuchs bekommen



Das ist schön....... Gratulation und alles Gute + viel Gesundheit für den Nachwuchs 


.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 November 2015)

Markus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Habe vor kurzem wieder Nachwuchs bekommen



Ja dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch an Deine Frau und Dich.


----------



## hapr (17 November 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. So ist das mit den Prioritäten. Andere sorgen dafür, dass für die eigene Planungen immer weniger Zeit zur Verfügung steht. Aber nicht meckern, wir haben es so gewollt ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 November 2015)

Hallo Markus,
alles gute zum Nachwuchs, hast wohl langsam 
Geschmack an der wichtigsten Nebensache 
gefunden. Wie viel Kinderzimmer musst du den
noch füllen?


----------



## Safety (17 November 2015)

Hallo,
ich werde auch da sein und kostenlose  Beratungen zur Maschinensicherheit auf dem Stand der Fa. SSP machen.
Stand 251 in Halle 3A
Wenn jemand Lust, Zeit und Interesse  hat bitte hier einen Termin vereinbaren:
marketing@ssp.de.com  oder einfach mal vorbei kommen und sehen ob ich gerade frei bin.
Würde mich freuen!

@ Markus, Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden!!!


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (23 November 2015)

@Markus: Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

Fährt zufällig jemand aus OWL für einen Tag hin und Abends wieder zurück und hätte noch einen Platz im Auto frei?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (23 November 2015)

Für derjenige die morgen (Dienstag) auf der Messe ist. Treffen wir uns am SPS-Magazine Stand ?

Bram


----------



## m3xx (23 November 2015)

Hallo, 
habe hier noch 3 Eintrittsgutscheine. Wenn wer Interesse hat einfach per PN oder Email melden. Gebe dann den Code durch 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 November 2015)

m3xx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe hier noch 3 Eintrittsgutscheine. Wenn wer Interesse hat einfach per PN oder Email melden. Gebe dann den Code durch
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Also wenn jemand welche braucht, ich habe auch noch welche.
Mensch m3xx, die bekommt man doch nachgeschmissen


----------



## vollmi (24 November 2015)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand welche braucht, ich habe auch noch welche.
> Mensch m3xx, die bekommt man doch nachgeschmissen



Verdammt. Und ich dachte ich sei besonders wichtig das ich ne Freikarte krieg.

mfG René


----------



## MSB (24 November 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Verdammt. Und ich dachte ich sei besonders wichtig das ich ne Freikarte krieg.
> 
> mfG René


Naja es gibt ja auch noch VIP Karten, da könnte man evtl. darüber diskutieren, aber dann wärst du auch nicht wichtig sondern nur Umsatzstark


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 November 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> Naja es gibt ja auch noch VIP Karten, da könnte man evtl. darüber diskutieren, aber dann wärst du auch nicht wichtig sondern nur Umsatzstark



Geschafft hat man es dann, wenn man am Stand zu kostenlosen Mahlzeiten eingeladen wird.


----------



## ostermann (24 November 2015)

Moin moin,



SPS-freak1 schrieb:


> Ich werde Mittwoch gehen. Da ist Sick Party ☺



Braucht man da eine Einladung? :sm24:

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## vollmi (24 November 2015)

So ich muss meinen Besuch von Mittwoch auf den Donnerstag verschieben.
Hatte heute Bastelkurs, wie bastle ich mir Terminkollisionen.

mfG REné


----------



## de vliegende hollander (25 November 2015)

Für derjenige die nicht zum mittagsessen eingeladen wird...

Bei siemens gibt es brezeln und wasser ....:lol:

Bram


----------



## ohm200x (25 November 2015)

Shit. Dabei wollte ich Halle 11 meiden. 

Evtl laufe ich doch mal rüber.


----------



## zako (28 November 2015)

Was waren für Euch die Messehighlights?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (28 November 2015)

Die Damen am Mitsubishi Stand


----------



## ohm200x (28 November 2015)

• Smalltalk bei diversen Ständen
• Standparty bei Beckhoff.


----------



## embedded (28 November 2015)

Halle 11 - 100% Siemens


----------



## vollmi (28 November 2015)

Und 100% Weigerung was über die Weiterentwicklung von Tia zu verkünden. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSB (28 November 2015)

embedded schrieb:


> Halle 11 - 100% Siemens


Das war jetzt aber weniger ein "Highlight", sondern in weiten Teilen, und speziell in der Abteilung TIA einfach nur grausam.
Und wenn in dem Eck der Messe nicht gerade Siemens gewesen wäre, hätte sich bei normalen Ständen wohl niemand wirklich in diese Halle verirrt.

Offengestanden so wirkliche "Highlights" konnte ich keine Entdecken.
Eher das eher genervte zur Kenntnis nehmen, das jeder, aber auch wirklich jeder mit Industrie 4.0 prahlt, aber keiner wirklich weiß was das wirklich ist oder sein soll.

Und ja, Audsu kann man durchaus zustimmen, das die Mädels am Mitsu-Stand durchaus "Flair" hatten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 November 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und 100% Weigerung was über die Weiterentwicklung von Tia zu verkünden.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Das ist ja für eine Messe ein eher seltsames Verhalten...... wird TIA etwa eingestampft ??????


----------



## MasterOhh (29 November 2015)

Ich bin wieder an Ständen hängen geblieben die eigentlich garnicht auf meiner Liste standen.

Was mich sehr überrascht hat, war das neue TwinCAT HMI. Das hatte ich so garnicht auf dem Schirm, weil ich immer noch die olle TwinCAT2 TargetVisu im Hinterkopf habe. Aber was da auf dem Stand gezeigt wurde, sah schon recht mächtig aus.
Leider war der HMI Teil vom Beckhoff-Stand so dermaßen überrannt, dass die 6-7 Leute von Beckhoff kaum zum Luftholen kamen 

Ansonsten: Die Industrie 4.0 Themen-Halle war Besucher mäßig fast ausgestorben.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 November 2015)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Leider war der HMI Teil vom Beckhoff-Stand so dermaßen überrannt, dass die 6-7 Leute von Beckhoff kaum zum Luftholen kamen
> .


Weil die ohne punkt und Komma die Leute "volgelaberd" haben. Mit alle Respekt, dem hab ich kaum losbekommen. Ich wollte es mir nur kurz anschauen und ich weiß das wir es doch nicht einsetzen.

Ich hab mich konzentriert auf Pilz und Phönix und Siemens.

Bram


----------



## flubber (21 Oktober 2016)

Würde diesen Thread mal wieder rauskramen und fragen, wer denn dieses Jahr dort hinfährt?
Ist ja nicht mehr soo lange hin...


----------



## ohm200x (21 Oktober 2016)

Bin dort, wie immer Mittwochs.
3S, Beckhoff, Wago und was dann noch bleibt. 

Mal schauen ob ich über die Schweine "IoT" und "Industrie 4.0" falle.
Und was sonst noch gehypet wird. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## marlob (21 Oktober 2016)

Mittwoch und Donnerstag


----------



## maxi (17 November 2016)

Falls jemand aus München oder München Ost am Dienstag den 22.11. hin fährt und einen Platz frei hat bitte gerne bei mir melden.

Grüße


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 November 2016)

maxi schrieb:


> Falls jemand aus München oder München Ost am Dienstag den 22.11. hin fährt und einen Platz frei hat bitte gerne bei mir melden.
> Grüße



maxi :shock:  was ist passiert? Hausmann geworden oder ausgewandert?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 November 2016)

maxi schrieb:


> Falls jemand aus München oder München Ost am Dienstag den 22.11. hin fährt und einen Platz frei hat bitte gerne bei mir melden.
> 
> Grüße





Dann auch noch ein Jahr zu spät  

Messe: SPS/IPC/Drives 2016


----------



## maxi (17 November 2016)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> maxi :shock:  was ist passiert? Hausmann geworden oder ausgewandert?



Mit UG und Waldi zusammen eine Firma in Humbala Bumbala gegründet und hatten gleich bei Gründung schon 100% Marktanteile  (Spass)


----------



## ohm200x (19 November 2016)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Bin dort, wie immer Mittwochs.
> 3S, Beckhoff, Wago und was dann noch bleibt.
> 
> Mal schauen ob ich über die Schweine "IoT" und "Industrie 4.0" falle.
> ...



So kann es gehen ... 
Bin nach langer Zeit nun doch mal _nicht_ auf der SPS. Die Zahl der Urlaubstage lässt es nicht zu. 

Euch eine gute Messe!


----------

